# Are the flies bad in the Australian Outback?



## Warrigal (May 15, 2018)

Does a bear crap in the woods?

Take a look for yourself.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2018-05-15/outback-fly-influx-captured-on-video/9764018


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2018)

OMG.....those poor animals. I thought the flys were bad here.
Even the humans are susceptible to their wrath.


----------



## IKE (May 15, 2018)

Reminds me of my fishing trips to northern Canada......as if the swarms of mosquitoes weren't bad enough the locals nicknamed the big horseflies "bulldogs" because of of their bite, when bit by one (even through a long sleeved shirt) they would draw blood.


----------

